# Trying new supplement for FBO: champignon extract (yep, mushrooms!)



## serenity now (Aug 20, 2006)

I know - sounds like a scam right? I have been dealing with FBO over a year now and have found that the supplement Nullo (internal deodorant) does help somewhat - I take 2 before I have to go somewhere and it does seem to cut some but definitely not all of the odor.

I recently came across an interesting research article published in a medical journal -The title grabbed my attention immediately:

Effects of 4-week continuous ingestion of champignon extract on halitosis and body and fecal odor

This was placebo-controlled double-blind parallel-group comparative clinical trial targeting 80 men and women aged 5079 years with halitosis and body and fecal odor. We investigated whether daily champignon extract ingestion for 4 weeks improved these conditions. Subjects were divided into four groups: a placebo group and 50, 500, and 1000 mg/day ingestion groups. No severe adverse events or side effects were noted during the study period. Compared with the placebo group, all champignon extract ingestion groups showed improvement or tendency toward improvement in halitosis and body and fecal odor. Furthermore, our results suggested that the effectiveness of champignon extract in alleviating odors is dose-dependent, i.e., it increases with the dosage.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2225411015001145

......

There is a product called Deodorex that claims to have the same key ingredient. I ordered it off Amazon prime and I am in my second day of using it it does seem to improve the odor. It claims to neutralize it.

Anyone tried it?


----------

